# S14 240 SX Complete Turbo Kit



## SpdRcrChk (Oct 14, 2003)

Sellin a complete turbo kit for a S14

Kit includes:
Air Research T04B turbo (60 trim, .58 a/r turbine housing)
JGS turbo manifold
Tial external wastegate (used for about two weeks)
JWT tuned ECU (yes, the whole ecu, programming itself is 600 alone)
370cc injectors
Blitz dual drive blow off valve
oil lines
intercooler piping
3 inch downpipe
dump pipe
oil pan with bung welded in already for oil return (easy swap). 

All that's needed to get it running is an intercooler, which isn't really needed at low boost because i'm going to include a pipe that will connect from hot pipe to cold pipe where the IC would sit, and couplings to connect the pipes.

This is a very complete and very well put together kit. Just the ECU is worth $1000. Asking $3100 or best offer.

This kit made me 269rwhp at 10psi! I have dyno graphs to prove it.


----------

